# parking-lot racing at hobbytown usa Grand Blanc Mi.



## viper1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Hobbytown usa in Grand Blanc Michigan 
located in the Grand Mall on south saginaw st. 
is holding racing on saturdays 
(parking lot racing, just newly surfaced) 
1/10th nitro touring sedan 
1/10th elect.touring sedan 
nitro trucks etc.

(asphalt oval also possible if enough show interest)

for more information call: 
(810)695-9088 
website:http://www.htugrandblanc.com/ 
(website up and running now 
please look in forums for info.) :thumbsup:


----------

